# hi a new lady here



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

hi everyone
first of all sorry if this is in the wrong section, couldnt find your newbie section, im sarah im 20 live in the west mids and my fella is YES TT (andy)

just thought id join, ive had a gander around and it looks a good site.

speak soon


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

sarahTT said:


> hi everyone
> first of all sorry if this is in the wrong section, couldnt find your newbie section, im sarah im 20 live in the west mids and my fella is YES TT (andy)
> 
> just thought id join, ive had a gander around and it looks a good site.
> ...


Hi Sarah and welcome.

You'd be better off posting in the MK1 forum I should think.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sarah, Welcome to the TT Forum.
H.


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

hiya and thanks for the welcome

im just having a nosey around get to grips with some of you and your posts.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Checking up on how much the other half has been spending on mods :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

alibTTman said:


> Checking up on how much the other half has been spending on mods :lol: :lol:


The mods should be the least of her worries, she should be worried about his 'Interests'... Clicky :roll:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> alibTTman said:
> 
> 
> > Checking up on how much the other half has been spending on mods :lol: :lol:
> ...


Somebody has a bit of explaining to do! :lol:


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

haha right thanks lads :roll:

he's more interested in others than me


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Classy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Sarah. Welcome aboard


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

hi dottie nice TT hun :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hi sarah, theres a girly section on the forum called the powder room.

so does your man let you drive the TT then? :roll:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> Classy.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

no he doesnt let me drive it, im a women what do you expect? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> alibTTman said:
> 
> 
> > Checking up on how much the other half has been spending on mods :lol: :lol:
> ...


Top drawer :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

sarahTT said:


> no he doesnt let me drive it, im a women what do you expect? :lol:


Twin sister?? or split personality??


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

youngg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Classy.
> ...


:lol:


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

lmao at your replies!

Andy has always been like that he see's a women and  
at the end of the day he comes home to me, we are engaged and if thats his interests then so be it, my interests are far worse but i havent displayed them on here


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok, I'm intrigued now - what are your interests then?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Major Problem said:


> Ok, I'm intrigued now - what are your interests then?


Gemma Atkinson ........ if I'm not mistaken ............. Clicky


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

yeh there is gemma she is interesting and so are other girls!!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

now thats just asking for trouble


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

sarahTT said:


> yeh there is gemma she is interesting and so are other girls!!!!


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

lol

you did ask what my other interests are!


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

..... i repeat........classy......


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Trust Mr Powell to get his *BIG SPOON* out..


----------

